# speedometer display lights



## 09limebrute (Oct 26, 2009)

Has anyone swapped out the leds in the display of a 500 foreman... I swapped the leds out in my brute and was wondering if it was similiar to honda


----------



## bruteforce8989 (Jan 30, 2010)

how hard were the ones on the brute to change ive already got the leds but i was putting it off hopeing someone was going to do a how to on it


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

its not hard to do just can be a pain as they are so small. I found that using 2 irons worked best for me. I still have green and red leds at home if anyone is interested.


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

is the red leds as the bright factory bulb or brighter? with the red bulb can u actually tell its red through the display...


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

yes they are bright as heck and you can tell they are red.


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

in that case...How many does it take?. How much are they? Where did you get them?..:bigok: lol


----------



## bruteforce8989 (Jan 30, 2010)

08beast i got mine from oznium there 49 cents and i got 20 just incase i lost any or if any of my buddies wonted me to do theres but if i remember rite theres like 3 or 4 on each side 

http://www.oznium.com/plcc-2


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

it takes 12 for a brute i ordered 15.


----------



## bruteforce8989 (Jan 30, 2010)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> it takes 12 for a brute i ordered 15.


ok that was gona be my next question because i saw that from the factory they put an led every other space and i was wonderind if u could put one on every space and what did u use to get solder off


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I used 2 soldering irons to heat both sides up and pull the led off. then used both irons to get them back on. left the solder in place when i set it back in place it worked great with both irons as i could heat both sides and make it sit flush.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

The proper way is to heat and remove the solder with a solder sucker. I used to be big into all that shortwave/cb stuff, so I have tons of stuff like that.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I tried to use one but could not get it to suck that small amount of solder from the board. two irons worked better for me. i even tried the braid to get it out but that did not work well either. had to get it too hot i was scared i would mess them up.


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

could someone take a pic of the finished product just cause i'm not sure if its worth it or not.. never soldered before.


----------



## bruteforce8989 (Jan 30, 2010)

ok well thanks ill see how it goes:rockn:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

you want a pic of it lit up or just of the board after the work is done.


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

both would be cool but mainly with it lit up


----------



## 09limebrute (Oct 26, 2009)

well im gonna try to crack her honda diplay open and look and see... Swappin em out is not really too bad just dont burn the led or the board... o and my brute is an 09 and i ordered 20 leds and it only took six.. so i got some extra layin arould also lol


----------

